# painting plow



## bradman0087 (Oct 26, 2007)

what kind of paint should i use on my rusted snow plow?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Do a search. There are a lot of posts already on this subject.
T.J.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Get some John Deere paint it's expensive but it's realy good paint and it don't peel off and it dries very quik.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Rustoleum primer and paint. The key to any paint is the prep work, and the prep work it the part that sucks. Ill throw some pics of my rebuild project(s) up when they're done, hopefully this friday.


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

sand it down good. i painted my plow without primer with rustoleum. and it scratched. so i took a saturday afternoon and sanded it down really good primed it and painted it again with rust oleum. it has held up good now.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

depends on your experience level, i sandblast my plows to bare metal, than use automotive primer and enamel paint. 
sand blasting at a shop usually can be done for around $400.00
paint supplies ( primer lacquer thinner, enamel paint, reducer and hardener) araound $200.00


----------

